# East/West Harbor?



## gofeesh85 (Oct 20, 2009)

Any current water temps. in the harbors? Any bass action yet?


----------



## SmallieSlammer (Jul 15, 2005)

Temps were 48-52 and they are putting the feed bag on. Best 5 I seen was 18 today. My best 5 was only 10lbs today.


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

Any new reports? Want to fish next weekend in west harbor for largemouth.4 hour drive. Anyone know the water temp? Thanks!


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

56 degrees had a 43 boat tourney today and almost everyone had limits. Took almost 20lbs to win. Been catching 30-40 fish a day after work.


----------



## douglacj (Apr 9, 2010)

Was it an open tournament?


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

No it was a Great lakes largemouth series event....you can check their schedule out on their website.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Any reports on Crappie yet?


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

With water temps with the 50s, you would think the crappie would start to move in. Looking forward to hearing from others who have seen or heard that they are moving in.


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

Is west harbor muddy with all this rain?


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

How about Bluegills Anyone getting Gills in the Harbors?


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

Heading up Saturday to west harbor. Hoping that the water isn't to muddy.going to cost about $150 to drive up. Can anyone let me please know if it's to muddy to fish.


----------



## ohiobuckeye45 (May 19, 2009)

sparkywest28 said:


> Heading up Saturday to west harbor. Hoping that the water isn't to muddy.going to cost about $150 to drive up. Can anyone let me please know if it's to muddy to fish.


I dont live up there but winds and runoff will be cranking the next few days.....I cant see a scenario that it isn't muddy by the weekend. Not to mention a chance of showers every day adding salt to the wound


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

douglacj said:


> Was it an open tournament?


It was certainly open to a few very inconsiderate anglers.......


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

reo said:


> It was certainly open to a few very inconsiderate anglers.......


Unfriendliy bass guys?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Headed up sunday bassin


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

if boat runs ill be there


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

Is there any bait shops close to west harbor That would know the condition of the harbor before I drive 4 hours.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

sparkywest28 said:


> Is there any bait shops close to west harbor That would know the condition of the harbor before I drive 4 hours.


the bass don't care bout muddy water,they are driven by instinct this time of year.the bass are there just waiting on you...gl


----------



## grt1014 (Mar 9, 2012)

avantifishski said:


> the bass don't care bout muddy water,they are driven by instinct this time of year.the bass are there just waiting on you...gl


x1 !


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Herbs East Catawba Rd ( sr53) 419-797-2455........Good luck....HT


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hardtop said:


> Herbs East Catawba Rd ( sr53) 419-797-2455........Good luck....HT


Thank you very much!


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

avantifishski said:


> if boat runs ill be there



I will be in a tan lowe bass stryker


----------



## gofeesh85 (Oct 20, 2009)

I am heading up with a buddy on the 12th - any current water temps. Are the bass on the beds yet? Thanks for any info.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

hey anyone got ideas what the winds gonna be like up there?


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

avantifishski said:


> hey anyone got ideas what the winds gonna be like up there?


Fished yesterday , the wind was brutal. Water temp was 53 .bass bite was slow but good enough .dress warm and goodluck.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I fished West Harbor with a buddy yesterday and we caught plenty of quality bass. I'm an inland lake guy. And I'm not used to this quantity of quality. We caught 30-Largemouth Bass in an area of West Harbor that I am unfamiliar with. Not bad for not knowing the area.

Report:

1-Water temperatures were 57-degrees yesterday. 
2-Water was from muddy to stained.
3-It was very windy. And boat control was pretty tough. The wind created some good current up in the cuts. And the bass were in the current that was created.
4-They were hittin' my buddies chrome finish small crankbait. And mine were caught on: Bomber Model 4-A crankbait, Venom Lures Loc-R-Up football head bass jig tipped with a black/blue Uncle Josh Pork Frog, and a Lucky Craft Pointer suspending jerkbait.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

We ended up with around 30 or so fish wind sucked best 5 fish went almost 16 lbs had a blast.


----------



## grt1014 (Mar 9, 2012)

I missed out. I was there trolling for walleyes on sat and sun. My heart and mind was on bass fishing the harbors on sat and Sun and my next trip over will be for bass!!! You guys nailed them. Great job!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I hate trolling when I'm done it feels like I wasn't even fishing only good thing is walleye taste really good but bass fishing is soooo much more fun


----------



## gofeesh85 (Oct 20, 2009)

When you hit it just right you can catch 100 fish a day that will average between 3 and 5 pounds. It is an absolute blast. Go up every year.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Is prime time to fish around docks before all the boats are in for the summer. This was from 2 weeks ago..... always fun to run into one of these. Caught on a rabbit tail skirted jig right under a dock in less than 2' of water.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

we managed a few but it was slow fishing and a fast current and a good wind..

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

